# Looking for a product (dedicated amp meter)



## RustStorm (Mar 4, 2018)

On amazon, you can find all types of Chinese fire hazards.

I found this small little amp/volt meter with a detached ring that you can put in your load center or what have you...

ELEGIANT AC 80-260V 100A Digital Current Voltage Amperage LCD Power Panel Meter
amazon.com/dp/B06XRW1ZHK/ref=psdc_15729811_t3_B013PKYILS

Just based on circuit classes, I believe you cannot put the included amp meter ring anywhere IN your load center. As well as some other code violations i can see just in hooking this up. Nor is it listed in anyway.

So it would be hard to use this to measure a circuit or leg in any NEC acceptable way. But I am looking for something like this. 

Is there some type of dedicated amp meter, ring or inline that is NEC acceptable. Not a kilowatt. I'm trying to have diagnostics on a few different 200A feeds.

Thank you friends!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

http://www.theenergydetective.com/


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The same Simpson that makes the legendary analog meters makes great digital and analog panel meters. Made in USA, good tech support, good prices. 

http://www.simpsonelectric.com


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I guessing by the terminology OP is not an electrician.


----------



## MadSparky (Mar 2, 2018)

RustStorm said:


> On amazon, you can find all types of Chinese fire hazards.
> 
> I found this small little amp/volt meter with a detached ring that you can put in your load center or what have you...
> 
> ...


You need a 200:5 CT and a meter display module

Sent from my A574BL using Tapatalk


----------

